# New Pictures of Xpressions kids



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I was finally able to get some decent pics of these kids today.
Most of the photos they had all four feet off the ground- all they do is bounce! :ROFL: 
They are a day shy of a week old here.

Anyway- here is X-Rated (retained)

























And- Fred (his new owners named him since they have two does- Wilma and Betty :ROFL: ) He is staying a buckling and we are pretty excited he is really nice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my Xrated is so flashy and cute and wow! Fred is so cute too. How funny that he has that onen patch of color


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I know! This might be shallow- but Im SO excited the doe came out with that coloring and not the buck! :slapfloor: 
Mom is white with a few moonspots and dad is a solid chocolate :scratch: Funny she came out so loud with such "plain" parents!
:greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the name X-Rated! She is stunning! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What stunning little kids! :drool:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Haha- my husband was worried we would offend people with her name. 
I said well promisedland has a doe named Peep Show! Xrated is no worse than that! :slapfloor: 

Thanks everyone - I am really very happy with both of them so far! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so precious...


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

They are both beautiful! I really like Freds one spot! Xrated looks so much like my Sage, the face is different and Sage had blue eyes, but their body markings are very similar!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

It's sure funny how one kid got all of the coloring and the other is mostly white;-). Even though color is the least important thing to be thinking about-it would be nice to have some colorful kids here this year. Poor Topper and Scrumptious are out numbered by white goats here.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Xrated is certain to grab attention in the show ring!!! I love how wildly colored she is...and then her brother is mostly white. It's funny how that works. Cute kids!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking kids!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful kids! And that first one is so flashy! My goodness! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! VERY flashy kids! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing how fast they grow! X-Rated is a great name for her......flashy little thing too! Fred looks great...nice build to that little guy....and just think, in a year he'll be making some "pebbles and bam bams"! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties!!!

You could always name the next on Lap dance or strip tease - that might turn heads - :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------

